

Instagram Opened Registration For its New Android App - webandrew
http://www.techieapps.com/instagram-opened-registration-for-its-new-android-app-launch-date-still-undisclosed/
We already knew that Instagram for android platform is going to be launched soon but it was just a matter of when.
======
websagir
Do you have any confirmation about the releasing date ??????????/

